# watchdog BL



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

ok i keep trying to look stuff up on this and i keep finding stuff that reffers back to it not being a 'real' bl. i can't really find a page that has a straight anwer on it. one link i tried brought me to a forum where im guessing they were having a disscussion on the topic, and well, it's kinda harsh, (thankfully we might get heated, but we dont bash each other like this forum) --sorry if any of you belong to that forum, no offense to you please. 
here's the link

http://www.game-dog.com/gallery/files/5/6/4/3/july27014144x197kt9.jpg

i just want to find out real info on the background, b/c in one the the post it says they are more human aggressive, i've never seen anything in kolby that would cause me room for concern, i just would like to know what he's about.i just wanted to get yalls input on it, i know some of you have been around this and doing this alot longer than me (not saying anyone's old *laughs*) but i just wanna hear from ppl with more experience. thankx guys!


----------

